# Lanzar Pro Plus 200 Update: Repair with pics



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally got around to fixing up this bad boy. Very easy repair. 

Gonna find out if it works tomorrow at my job, gotta get a fuse for it.










Found this under the board. 









These T's where all all over the board.









The 33rd made?









Found this odd, it's like it was waterlogged lol


























































All fixed up, and I left my mark.


















Hope y'all enjoyed the pics, I'm dying to hear what kind of tone this amplifier has. Hopefully everything goes smooth and it doesn't light up in flames. If all goes well during testing it's going straight into my car.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

Did you replace anything else besides the burned resistor? You might have a couple output transistors bad as well.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

Did it work? Or did it flame out?

Do you have any idea why the waterlogged look? Maybe it's PPI-discarded as Blemished and they installed to Lanzar ?:worried:


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a Zeus viii that somebody burnt up the input and the bottom of the board looks exactly like that. It's the first time I'd seen it. I figure somebody just ran the crap out of it. Maybe it's from heat? I don't know. Here's a couple pics:

























And this is not to take the focus off the Lanzar in any way. Just letting you know I have encountered this for the first time myself, and am interested in knowing if it was heat, or more than that that did it.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for the long wait. 

As for how the Lanzar tested... Well, I decided to do what BigDWiz did with his Lanzar Opti which was to just power it on and let it sit for a few minutes before putting a load on it. It powered on normally, everything was great for about 4 minutes and then it began to make a slight hissing noise. I quickly shut it down and felt the heat sink. It felt warm in the area that I repaired so I'm going to assume that yes, there are probably some shorted out mosfets. During my testing they all seemed to be within tolerance but I may have missed something. No worries, I have nothing but time. I won't stop until this amp is working.

However, it's on the back burner for a little while. At the moment I'm getting my Orion CS150.2 ready to be mated with my two Kicker Impulse 12s in an IB set up.

As far as that waterlogged look, I'm pretty sure its what happens when extreme heat is applied.


----------

